# What is the median gross income earnings from Uber/Lyft/Doordash, etc? (answer, not much)



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

https://www.earnest.com/blog/sharing-economy-income-data/


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

84% of uber drivers 
80% of lyft drivers 

Make less than $500 a month
This is the vast majority of drivers in super duper part time



And 

93% of lyft 
95% of uber drivers


make less than $1000 a month


This is super duper in part time category, like virtually everyone....


The REALLY not shocking part is that about HALF of uber drivers are making less than $100 a month,

I didn't realize it was that high for such a low amount per month.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm surprised there are not a lot more people doing it full time. Around my area it is about $10 an hour so 40 hours would put you in the $1500-2000 category.

As for the $0-100 category, most of those are probably drivers that don't drive at all... i.e. active account but they dropped out and are either going to let their accounts expire or will do the 1 ride a month or whatever to stay on the system. I know some of those folks.

So looks like probably around 4% put in over 40 hours per week, but if you don't count the $0 category that brings it up to maybe 7% or so. So maybe only 1 in every 15 guys that drives at all drives 40 hours.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Uber claims 70% of their drivers work less than 10 hours a week



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> 84% of uber drivers
> 80% of lyft drivers
> 
> Make less than $500 a month
> ...


It doesnt matter how much they make, it is all in context.

If sonmeone made $100 in a month, how many hours did it take and how many miles?

If 4 hours is $25 per hour.

If someone made $2400 a month but put in 300 hours that is only $8 per hour.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Delilah5 said:


> Uber claims 70% of their drivers work less than 10 hours a week
> 
> It doesnt matter how much they make, it is all in context.
> 
> ...


Yeah your absolutely right but..

Even at orlando rates, $99 a month is only like 200 miles worst case or 2,400 miles a year, worst case scenario. This is in all honesty an insignificant number of miles. It's also not depreciating your vehicle to do that few trips.

The added cost on that few miles is honestly negligible.

If such a high portion of people are doing it super part time ($99 or less a month) that's a lot of people, who really arn't ever going to see accelerated depreciation out of doing it.

Before seeing this i had no idea that there was this many drivers with that low of earnings.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

Could also be a lot of drivers are just testing the waters, they didn't say $99 a month, they said UP TO $99 a month (so LESS than, this includes folks doing 1-2 rides). Some may literally do it just for fun, as a way to get out of the house (without having to spend too much money) because they have a real job.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

sidemouse said:


> Could also be a lot of drivers are just testing the waters, they didn't say $99 a month, they said UP TO $99 a month (so LESS than, this includes folks doing 1-2 rides). Some may literally do it just for fun, as a way to get out of the house (without having to spend too much money) because they have a real job.


2400 miles a year is nothing, and that's worse case scenario. THAT was my point...


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

I make about 2500 a month before expenses. Work about 40 a week. Then there is tips and backend which varies. Average backend and tips is 200 a week. I choose to work when I want to.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Delilah5 said:


> Uber claims 70% of their drivers work less than 10 hours a week
> 
> .


depends on how uber counts the hours. if someone has the app on, but does not have a passenger in the back seat with the wheels turning, are they "working" per uber?


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

Don't forget, that a significant number of people use more than one of those revenue streams.


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

1: that link attached a referral cookie.

2: if someone is applying for a loan through a place like earnest, usually it's because they're not making good money. This data borders on completely useless.


----------



## RideGuy (May 14, 2016)

Damn man... You all are thinking about this crap too much. Just turn on the app and drive or DON'T. There are some nights where I make $200 in miami area. There are other nights where I make crap or nothing at all. It's all about location and timing. Improve your chances by driving into heavily populated areas and accept every ping you get. DO NOT DENY RIDE REQUEST! DOING SO WILL ONLY HURT YOUR RATING AND AMOUNT OF PINGS YOU GET! Tonight I am going to kill it and I WILL break the $200 mark. Screenshot coming...


----------

